# Charlies Shower



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, after Charlies toe nail being removed, it was bandaged then un-bandaged and once again bandaged. He was all bloody not to mention he had flour that stiffened his whole tail and went all hard.. anyway after the bandage was finally removed again we had to wait for the tip of his toe to heal, it was all black but that's pretty much all gone now and it's mostly a normal pink color.. he had a shower tonight, and we put the heater on for him so he wouldn't get a chill.

After the bandage was removed (I put a black box where the toe tip is black)










Shower time




























Drying time




























And I just took this one, it's his toe now.. (all healed up )










He's all nice and clean, flour & blood free, LOL!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

very cute shower pics..poor little fart...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Poor little fart? LOL that's a new one, and thanks.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

he doesn't like showers does he? :lol: 

he's adorable 

his toe will be all better in no time. and with it being that area - he shouldn't have a lick of trouble moving around, or perching , None of mine that are missing toes do - even the conure who is missing a lot more then just the tips of all the toes on one foot caught her hanging up side down the other day  - using the foot with no toes


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, I hate you, mainly because he let you put him in a towel and that picture is so cute I could just die.  I'm glad to hear he is doing better. Love the picture of him with his face all poofy, so cute.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Poor Charlie's really been in the wars! His toe looks good, clean and not bruised or swollen. It looks so much like when Harls lost the tip of his toe.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> he doesn't like showers does he? :lol:
> 
> he's adorable
> 
> his toe will be all better in no time. and with it being that area - he shouldn't have a lick of trouble moving around, or perching , None of mine that are missing toes do - even the conure who is missing a lot more then just the tips of all the toes on one foot caught her hanging up side down the other day  - using the foot with no toes


He actually loves showers. He's the ONLY one who won't refuse to go in. You put him on the silver dish, and he'll sit there and he won't move. 

Yeah, it's healing up really well. His foot was all swollen, but it's all gone down, well obviously, and he's back to being his normal self. He doesn't even realize I don't think? LOL. But yeah, I got a thing to put around his neck if he started going at it - but he hasn't once (well not that I've seen) tried picking at it, so he's doing really well. 



Raven2322 said:


> Ok, I hate you, mainly because he let you put him in a towel and that picture is so cute I could just die.  I'm glad to hear he is doing better. Love the picture of him with his face all poofy, so cute.


Haha, thank you! I'm glad he's so easy to shower, but I got a few photos of him when he was in the towel because he kept squirming but after a few times he realized in the towel he stayed! 



Danielle said:


> Poor Charlie's really been in the wars! His toe looks good, clean and not bruised or swollen. It looks so much like when Harls lost the tip of his toe.


He has, hopefully for the last time too.  It was swollen, but went down pretty quick. 

I remember that I think - is that when one of your Rats bit him? or am I confusing it with something else? lol. Did he have to go through going to Vets and etc? I can only remember roughly.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aw! Poor little guy's toe. I love your shower pictures always Solace! They are such perfect images. They capture my heart in awww.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Charlie is looking great  Iam glad he is feeling better


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> Aw! Poor little guy's toe. I love your shower pictures always Solace! They are such perfect images. They capture my heart in awww.


Thanks Cheryl!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Charlie is looking great  Iam glad he is feeling better


Charlie says "thanksssssssss you're soopa doopa!"


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww hooray!! im so glad to see him happy, healthy, healed and looking mighty pretty *ahem* i mean handsome


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You could say pretty handsome  - LOL thanks kim.


----------

